# Great Horned Owls



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello 2 Coollers, 
There are a pair of Great Horned Owls that have taken over a Cooper's hawks nest. They are across the street and have been there since the summer. I can look at them up close with my binoculars but, I would like to get some pictures. 
What would be a good entry level camera and lens that could work in this application? The Owls are very active and very interesting to observe. I'm asking for some advice and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MikeB (May 21, 2004)

seeing how no one else has chimed in a entry level canon or sony would work just fine, nikon is having some serious trouble right now. there are several others that would work also but I don`t remember all the brands. and once you get started it is addictive.
Have Fun Mike Bourg


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

One of the smaller super zooms would be a good choice. Most manufactures have one. I have a Canon S5 IS that extends to about. 500mm. Cost was less than $ 400.00


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the information. Yesterday we officially have seen one chick maybe two sticking there heads up. 
This is getting fun.


----------

